# New website comments wanted



## crayfish13 (May 6, 2013)

Hey, so i've just redone my web portfolio, its quite simple. Wondering if it loads well and any thoughts on the general layout or scheme are welcomed. I know about the ad that pops up in the photoviewer, ignore it for now, im deciding on whether to use jalbum or something else.

www.jamessaunders.ca


----------



## The_Traveler (May 6, 2013)

Looks great.
It's hard to believe how far Jalbum has come since it started.


----------

